
AT&T CEO’s net neutrality plan calls for regulation of websites - waits
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/01/att-ceos-net-neutrality-plan-calls-for-regulation-of-websites/
======
rhino369
I can’t think why we should have network neutrality but not search engine
neutrality or OS neutrality.

~~~
craftyguy
How would 'OS neutrality' look, and what does that even mean? Some question
for 'search engine neutrality'..

